# removing google acount with oute reset?



## xan3x (Nov 4, 2011)

Is there a way to remove google account without reseting to facotry defualts tablet?


----------



## Enzymaticracer (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't want to go through with this but this should do it:

Settings --> Accounts and Sync --> click on your google account --> click the 3 squares in top right --> Remove Account


----------

